# Problemas configurando Xorg

## Luciernaga

Hola:

Por razones que no vienen al caso he tenido que instalar Gentoo ~x86 desde cero, todo bien, pero al configurar Xorg me salen errores ..., me explico:

Con sorpresa veo que evdev está desaparecido del mapa, vale, en el make.conf le pongo INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse", vale, non problem ...

La Nvidia MX-440 que tengo en esta máquina se le instalan los drivers 96.43.14 sin problemas, configuro Xorg como siempre y al ejecutar X -probeonly me salen errores EE que no tengo cargado dri ni dri2 ...

Coñe siempre en las Nvidias estos modulos debían estar deshabilitados.

Otra, si pongo la sección "ServerFlags" no me detecta el teclado, y si la quito si que lo detecta ..., esto es para volverse loco ...

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard0"

Driver "kbd"

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Por supuesto que con este panorama al ejecutar startx se bloquea el sistema y tengo que reiniciar con reset ...

¿Podrían poner un poco de luz sobre cómo resolverlo? Por favor ...

Mil gracias  :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Con sorpresa veo que evdev está desaparecido del mapa

 

si que está, yo es el único que uso.

 *Quote:*   

> me salen errores EE que no tengo cargado dri ni dri2 ... 

 

esos errores son normales en caso de que uses el driver de nvidia, ignóralos o dile a las X que no intente cargalos.

Te has leído las guías ?

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

porque creo que ahi tienes la solución a todos tus problemas.

saluetes

----------

## susicarlos4

Hola,

Una solucion sencilla y efectiva es utilizar un xorg.conf que funcione con su máquina. Por experiencia puedo decirle que instalando Gentoo linux en un portatil Packard Bell procesador Intel i5 y tarjeta grafica Ati HD 5470 me paso lo mismo. Arranque con un cd de Backtrack 4, utilice startx para entrar en modo grafico y copie el archiv /etc/X11/xorg.conf a un dispositivo externo (por ejemplo una pendrive), luego inicie el livecd gentoo 10.0 al final de la carga utilizando Ctrl Alt F1 (F2) o Ctrl + C, entrara en modo comandos. Solo copie el archivo cp -ax /mnt/pendrive/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Luego utilice startx y podra cargar las X. Recuerde que el username (en backtrack), es root y el password toor.

Un saludo

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
> 
> EndSection

 

agrega eso al xorg y listo

----------

## Luciernaga

Pues no, no funciona ...

Amigo "pelelademadera" esa sección no funciona, ni puesta ni quitada, el Xorg está en sus trece ...

Amigo "gringo" ... pues no, no me había leído esas guías, pues porque no lo había necesitado hasta ahora, llevo años tratando con Gentoo y nunca me ocurrió un tal problema, voy a formatear y empezar, otra vez, desde cero ...

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, luego informo ...

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> La Nvidia MX-440 que tengo en esta máquina se le instalan los drivers 96.43.14 sin problemas

 

Esa misma tengo yo 

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/video $ lsmod |grep nvidia
> 
> nvidia               5652088  22 
> 
> i2c_core               19608  15 w83627hf,i2c_isa,saa7134_dvb,dvb_pll,tda826x,mt352,tda10086,nxt200x,isl6421,tda1004x,tuner,saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c,nvidia,i2c_viapro
> ...

 

asegurate de que te carga el driver.

si lo carga las Xs se cargan con esto en xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"
> 
>     Driver      "nvidia"
> ...

 

Si da errores con Driver "nvidia" cambialo por Driver "nv", la diferencia es que tendras Xs pero sin aceleración grafica.

----------

## pelelademadera

y con 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

en el make.conf?

----------

## Luciernaga

Os respondo desde otra máquina para no liar la troca más, en estos momentos formateé y estoy instalando de nuevo, veamos ...

El driver 96.43.14 se instaló correctamente y se inició desde el arranque del sistema, tuve que enmascarar las versiones superiores para que se instalara ese ..., echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-97.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

y en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 agregué la linea nvidia.

y en /etc/make.conf incluye la línea INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

Tal como lo veo el problema viene del Xorg, quizás pueda influir un monitor TFT/LCD que le tengo puesto, pero no veo que tenga relación con el teclado y el ratón, en otras distros que tengo instaladas en otras máquinas no tengo ese problema con las Xs, ni tampoco (recientemente) con el FreeBSD que funciona todo correctamente y con updates ...

Cuando termine la instalación de la Gentoo por supuesto que si el driver Nvidia me vuelve a causar problemas lo desestimaré y pondré el nv, por otra parte tengo info de que en abril/mayo saldrán nuevas versiones de Linux con un nuevo DRIVER genérico para las gráficas y que los controladores privativos probablemente quedarán postergados, más concretamente se dice que será el nuevo nouveau que si no recuerdo mal es el que instala Fedora, es decir, RedHat ...

¿sabéis algo al respecto?

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> y en /etc/make.conf incluye la línea INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

 

¿Por qué sigues sin leer las guías?

 *Quote:*   

> Primero, asegúrese de haber construido xorg-server con INPUT_DRIVER="evdev".

 

Edito: ¡un error en la documentación de gentoo!, no es driver sino INPUT_DEVICES. vaya   :Confused: 

Recuerdo haber leído a pelelademadera que como no había logrado configurar las X, no usó hal para construir xorg-server y supongo que piensa que nadie lo tiene con hal. Perdón si me equivoco.

A los felices usuarios de hal, ni keyboard ni mouse, sólo evdev. Si los añades con hal, no funcionará xorg-server. Eso es lo que supongo que te pasa. A propósito, supongo que tienes soporte para evdev en el kernel, ¿no?

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> A propósito, supongo que tienes soporte para evdev en el kernel, ¿no?

 

Cuando quise emergerlo y el sistema me indicó que la ebuild no se encontraba fue lo primero que miré y en el .config si estaba habilitado, entonces, ¿de dónde puede venir el problema?

grep EVDEV /usr/src/linux/.config y me responde ...

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

Xorg estuvo compilado con hal ... por supuesto.

Todavía continúo instalando y compilando, que la maquinita es vieja (1.2GHz y 768MB de memo) cuando termine ya comento más ...

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## will198

Hola,

Yo no es que sea muy experto en esto, pero dos cosas:

1.- Creo que te falta el evdev en el imput_device de tu make.conf... aseguraté de que está puesto eso en tu make.conf... ¿por que no posteas el make.conf que tienes?

2.- ¿Por que no pruebas cada cosa a su tiempo?... primero haz que funcione el raton y teclado con el hal y el evdev... y usa el driver básico en "nv" en la config del xorg... y cuando te funcione todo bien pues te pegas con el driver de la nvidia...

Por si te sirve... yo cuando pasé a la xorg-1.5 (creo o quiás fuese con la 1.6) me dejó de funcionar el teclado y el mouse... y recompilando todo con el use INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

 se me solucinó...

Luego el driver de la nvidia yo lo instalo con los drivers de la nvidia a pelo... me los descargo de la página web de nvidia y andando... eso sin con el /usr/src/linux/<---- las fuentes de mi kernell para que el driver se pueda compilar bien...

Un saludo y suerte... yo creo que lo de tu teclado es por el evdev... revisa tu make.conf

----------

## Luciernaga

Acabo de encontrar un error y no sé hasta qué punto puede tener su influencia, veamos ...

En /etc/conf.d/clock tenía puesto lo siguiente:

CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="Europa/Madrid"

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

Cuando Europa es erróneo y tenía que ser Europe ... ya está arreglado.

Ahora estoy recompilando el núcleo, y vuelta a configurar todo. No sé si voy a tener que formatear todo otra vez porque en el inicio me sale al cargar el teclado que es conjeturando ISO 8859-1 y por más que lo mire creo que lo tengo bien, cuando debería de reconocer ISO-8859-15 con el euro es_ES@euro ...

/etc/locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="es euro2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

/etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LC_CTYPE=es_ES

Y en /etc/make.conf a raiz del problema tenía puesto lo siguiente:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

Habéndolo cambiado ahora por INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

Cuando termine de recompilar pongo este archivo entero.

El teclado físicamente es un modelo de IBM antiguo que funciona de maravillas del tipo de interruptores, manufacturado por Lexmark, made in USA.

Saludos  :Smile: 

PostData:

/etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde gtk gtk+ gnome dvd cdr alsa nls svg X dbus hal cups png jpeg tiff cairo consolekit pam php opengl perl acl ppds ldap kerberos readline python winbind startup-notification xscreensaver xulrunner samba qt3support sql webkit mysql mng"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-mpu401 via82xx"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

----------

## Luciernaga

Bien, acabo de conseguir iniciar los XTERMs con el startx pero con un problema ..., no me reconoce el teclado español y tengo que teclear con el mapeado americano ..., la lexe ..., esto es el cuento de nunca acabar ...

Voy a instalar los controladores de NVIDIA desde los repos y ver qué ocurre ...

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Bien, acabo de conseguir iniciar los XTERMs con el startx pero con un problema ..., no me reconoce el teclado español y tengo que teclear con el mapeado americano ..., la lexe ..., esto es el cuento de nunca acabar ...
> 
> Voy a instalar los controladores de NVIDIA desde los repos y ver qué ocurre ...
> 
> Saludos 

 

Se ha respondido ya a estas cuestiones en el foro, tanto la de nvidia que deja de funcionar, como a lo del teclado. Usa la búsqueda, Luke.

P.d.: Tengo INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" en todos mis equipos, tal y como dicen en la guía y todo me funciona correctamente.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locales
> 
> LANG=es_ES.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"
> ...

 

Busca en tu sistema a ver si tienes ese archivo y si no lo tienes lo creas con ese contenido.

----------

## Frostwarrior

Gente, no le receten una cafiaspirina si le duele el estomago  :Laughing: 

En primer lugar, INPUT_DEVICES solo tiene que tener "evdev", que es el que se encarga de detectarte el teclado y mouse mediante hal.

Algo importante es iniciar el daemon hal, que necesita a d-bus para que evdev funcione. Sino no vas a poder hacer nada en xorg.

Sobre el teclado, es un tema a arreglar desde xorg.conf. Tendrias que agregar

```
Section "InputDevice"

...

Option "XkbLayout" "es"

...

EndSection
```

/etc/env.d/02locales maneja todo lo que es localizacion geografica a la hora de tener en cuenta los dialogos que usa el sistema (usando nls y gettext), pero no arregla el tema del teclado a menos que uses GNOME, KDE y otros escritorios con gran integracion.

----------

## Luciernaga

Si es que, cuanto más profundizo en el tema más confuso me quedo .., vamos a ver ..., el manual en el tema de las localizaciones me dice que es /etc/env.d/02locale y me estais diciendo que las variables de localización las tengo que poner en este archivo (en plural) "02locales" ...

¿No será un error de tecleo en vuestros mensajes y el manual tiene razón?

KUN...FUN...DIO

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> Tengo INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" en todos mis equipos, tal y como dicen en la guía y todo me funciona correctamente.

 

No es mi intención contradecir esta afirmación, ni mucho menos ponerla en tela de juicio, entonces como se explica que en esta máquina ...

Placa: M3A32-MVP Deluxe

Procesador: AMD64 Phenom 9850 X4 versión B3

Memoria: 4GB GeIL DDR2 1066MHz

Gráfica: Nvidia GeForce9600GT PCI-E

Monitores: 2 unidades, ViewSonic 1280x1024 pixels

Softwares: Windows XP x64 Edition, W7, Gentoo, Arch Linux, Debian, Fedora, openSUSE, etc.

Todo en versiones de 64 bits y en la misma máquina me funciona correcta y estupendamente, es más, que la Gentoo no me ha dado ningún problema con este hardware, antes al contrario solo me da que satisfacciones y la tengo configurada como la primera (por defecto) en iniciarse al encender la máquina.

¿Cómo se explica que no necesito para nada el evdev en ella?

[IMG]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/9444/instantnea4u.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/7375/instantnea5.png[/IMG]

Este mensaje está escrito en ese equipo. Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> el manual en el tema de las localizaciones me dice que es /etc/env.d/02locale y me estais diciendo que las variables de localización las tengo que poner en este archivo (en plural) "02locales" ... 

 

Pues en mi caso no es error de tecleo es un error error ya que efectivamente el manual pone 02locale y mi archivo se llama 02locales, esto nos lleva a otra pregunta ¿hace algo ese archivo en mi sistema? voy a moverlo y a ver que pasa.

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, después de acabar de compilar el escritorio GNOME (básico) y de definir unos pequeños detalles con estos comandos:

localedef -c -i es_ES -f ISO-8859-15 es_ES.ISO-8859-15

export LANG="es_ES.ISO-8859-15"

env-update && source /etc/profile

Modificar /etc/env.d/02locale ...

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_CTYPE=es_ES

Generar nuevamente el mapeado de locales con locale-gen.

Modificar la configuración de las Xs en /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	# Load  "dri2"

	# Load  "dri"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	"XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "FUS"

	ModelName    "LL 3190T"

	HorizSync    28.0 - 82.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

	Option	    "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	Option	"RenderAccel" "True"

	Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

	Option	"NoLogo" "False"

	Option	"TwinView" "1"

	Option	"metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x960 +0+0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes	"1280x960"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	Option	"Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Y de definir en el escritorio GNOME el teclado ...

[IMG]http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4927/pantallazot.png[/IMG]

Parece ser que todo a vuelto a la normalidad, por lo que doy por terminado el tema hasta la próxima. Muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme a esclarecer puntos confusos.

[IMG]http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/5750/pantallazonvidiaxserver.png[/IMG]

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

